
Net Neutrality Won't Save Us If DRM Is Baked into the Web - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/net-neutrality-wont-save-us-if-drm-baked-web
======
blackflame7000
Once 5G surpases wired ethernet there will probably be a reduction in the
chokehold telecom companies currently have over their customers. Obviously
there will be a mad scramble to buy all the available frequencies, but even
then the market will be less of a monopoly solely as a result of airwaves
being easier to deliver thus increasing competition.

------
maxton
It's sad that some of the same companies that have shown their support of net
neutrality also support the adoption of EME. What's the point of an open
internet if we have a closed web?

